# Stewmac hot rod question



## spyderxxx (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi
I'm making a tele copy and have a truss rod question. I have the Stewmac hot rod with the 3/8 adjusting nut. From what I've seen you don't route to the edge of the heel , but if I don't how do you get the 3/8 diameter into the slot. I thought I would route to the end then plug the slot and redrill the adjusting hole. Any ideas?????

Ed


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

When I built my Tele neck with the adjustment in the heel (on my Andy Summer's tribute Tele) I used the Hot rod, and did it like this:

I did run the grove (which I used a table saw for) from the headstock to the heel, but I did a stop groove so I didnt go through the headstock (and later cleared the groove with a chisel to square it up).

I installed the rod with the tip of the adjustment nut flush with the heel, and glued in a filler over top of the nut.

Let me try and find a picture...

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

here is a shot when the neck blank was still a big rectangle with only the headst9ock shape cut out.

You can see the installed rod, with the filler strip at the heel.

Remember, the adjustment nut has to be down (further away from the fretboard) or the rod will adjust opposite to "normal".

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

spyderxxx said:


> Hi
> I'm making a tele copy and have a truss rod question. I have the Stewmac hot rod with the 3/8 adjusting nut. From what I've seen you don't route to the edge of the heel , but if I don't how do you get the 3/8 diameter into the slot. I thought I would route to the end then plug the slot and redrill the adjusting hole. Any ideas?????
> 
> Ed


And, if you have the larger adjustment nut (I use the 1/8) then just drill a hole from the end of the heel to accept the nut, and you will have to have a larger slot to install it, then use the same filler strip idea I did but it will be wider in that area.

AJC


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Some of my home made guitars...
> http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j3...collection.jpg


Wow, I had a look at your work - nice guitars!


----------



## spyderxxx (Aug 30, 2008)

Thanks Ajcoholic

I think your way is easiest. I tried drilling an access hole on the fretboard side to allow the 3/8 nut to drop into the slot. It worked but I think it weakens the adjustment block area. I did this on my test neck so no worries

Thanks again

Ed


----------

